
Functional Differential Geometry - michaelsbradley
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/functional-differential-geometry
======
michaelsbradley
By the same authors as the work being discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23153778).

 _Another gem in the tradition of Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs and Structure and Interpretation of Classical Mechanics, providing
for applied mathematics what the previous two books did for computer science
and physics._

There doesn't seem to be a web-accessible version of the book as of yet, but
there is a link to an Open Access PDF in that page:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/t3si4b99ijqyhyk/9580.pdf?dl=1](https://www.dropbox.com/s/t3si4b99ijqyhyk/9580.pdf?dl=1)

